# Truck Body Questions?



## sandboxdoc (Jul 15, 2009)

Looking to get my first truck. I have driven cargo vans, minivans, wagons and trucks with toppers, utility bodies, flat beds with tool boxes. Now that I am in business for myself, I would like to get started right without wasting money and time. I plan on buying a F350 DRW or Chevy 3500 DRW truck.

How much does a regular steel utility body run? I've gotten a $4500 quote for a aluminum flatbed from Highway Products.

Thanks in advance your input.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Apparently $4500


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Seems like a good price, i plumber friend of mine just bought an 8' utility bed for his 3500HD and it ran him $6k. He had a rust problem with the gate and two doors and the company sent him a new gate and new doors already color matched for free. The company did not want the old ones back so he had them repainted and kept them as spares. I do not recall the name of the company but they were either out of Mass or New Hampshire.


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

sandboxdoc said:


> Looking to get my first truck. I have driven cargo vans, minivans, wagons and trucks with toppers, utility bodies, flat beds with tool boxes. Now that I am in business for myself, I would like to get started right without wasting money and time. I plan on buying a F350 DRW or Chevy 3500 DRW truck.
> 
> How much does a regular steel utility body run? I've gotten a $4500 quote for a aluminum flatbed from Highway Products.
> 
> Thanks in advance your input.


He said flatbed, not utility body. Utility bodies run around 6-8 grand for a basic, no frills, plain jane off the shelf body. I have an enclosed, and it ran my 15 grand.


----------



## sandboxdoc (Jul 15, 2009)

Streamline: looks good - very nice body!

Stream, my next question regarding the DRW bodies... they stick out more than the truck by how much?


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

Here's my truck. This body in in the 10k range. One of the best features is the power lock system. Hit one button and every compartment and door on the entire truck locks.


----------



## Electricmanscot (Feb 6, 2005)

This view shows how far the body sticks out from the cab.


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

A new Reading Classic II in aluminum is around $7400 and a steel is around 400 less


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

About $5700.00 mounted and painted.
8', top of each side opens for parts etc.
Two Dogs Fabrication, Medford, Or.


----------



## sandboxdoc (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the input. I think I'm opting for a alum flat bed (strip down flexible alum contractor body), then add some alum tool boxes one on each side. When funds permit I'd underside boxes on each side and add another row of alum tool boxes on each side (double stacked). Got myself a 2011 F350 DRW in the works, will be glad the flat bed can take pallettes with plenty of tie down or I could add stakes at the rear when needed.


----------



## maleko (Jun 6, 2007)

Streamline

What kind of racks are those..??


----------



## StreamlineGT (Jul 4, 2009)

maleko said:


> Streamline
> 
> What kind of racks are those..??


http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/WorkSolutions.aspx


----------



## sandboxdoc (Jul 15, 2009)

thanks all for the input. I'm gonna go with highway products most likely.

what brand closed utility bodys you folks run? I noticed stevens has a KUV.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

For what it's worth:

I had a 3/4 ford cargo van and just bought a 2002 Ford E-350 1 ton, and it has a Supreme Spartan cube body. It has 56,000 miles on it and it's in great condition. I paid $6,500 for it, not bad when you consider what they cost new. It has side boxes and the rest of that jazz.

I bought this because I want everything in my truck and also because I'm getting older and it's getting hard to crawl into a van on my knees. With the new truck I simply step right in the ceiling doesn't tough my head. Something to consider I guess.

Mike


----------

